# Problem with forum access - Errors



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

General Error
SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]

Error writing file 'C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\MY8C49.tmp' (Errcode: 28) [3]

An SQL error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact the Board Administrator if this problem persists.

:?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Yep ,im getting the same message aswell although i can see that new post are going up :? It seems to be just the MK1 forum , all others open as normal

I'm on my Macbook using Safari ?

Mark


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Can't open message folder either :?

Mark


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

conlechi said:


> Can't open message folder either :?
> 
> Mark


hmmm same here.. :?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

appears to be working now!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

i'm getting it as well, you can access it if logged out though :? 
cheers
jon


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Still happening
cheers
jon


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Mk1 cogbox has lost a few teeth me thinks  .


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Looks like a database error - which unfortunately only Jae has access to.

I've emailed him though, so hopefully he'll pick it up soon.


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

theres still a 'general error'

cant access mkI forum.... no way am i going to hang out with the MkII'ers..... id rather do some work! lol


----------



## mac1967 (Sep 8, 2006)

Opps, I started a thread too about the error messages. I didn't see this one...sorry.

Regards,

Martin :?


----------



## Mike753TT (Jan 2, 2008)

Still can't access messages


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It's odd that it only applies to the MK1 forum. Logged on or off for me. That error is generally associated with the obvious, no disk space left or database has reached it's limit, but with the other forums working fine that wouldn't follow.

A simple restart of MySQL may solve the issue if it's a messed up table lock.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Problem still there, and looks like a database server space related issue.

Either that or the Mk1 forum has lost a coilpack or two! :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I still cant open the mk1 forum or my PMs [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## anthony_m (Aug 28, 2008)

same here,
like everyone else, only seems to be affecting the MK1 posts.

update, all seems to be fine now...


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

It was a disk space problem on the System drive of the server. There was none left, so Temporary files could not be written.

Spaced free'd up, so we've got 25% free of disk for the System drive now (2GB) which is more than enough.

Clean up is going on in the background, which will take a day (defrag etc).

Cheers

Jae


----------

